# Hathcock Trio



## Metropolitantrout (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been shooting store bought slingshots and wrist rockets with moderate success ever since I was a kid. I always held them sideways (gangsta style) but it never felt quite right. When I saw Bill Hayes' sniper I knew I would like it. I did and still do but felt it was a little too big for my medium sized hand so I cut a slightly smaller version out of plywood. It too works great and it feels a little more natural in my hand. The forks are about 3/4" closer on the wooden version.
Today I got my smaller Milbro version of the Hathcock Sniper. I outfitted it with some Tex Shooter express bands and it is really sweet! Nice weight to it and fits my hand perfectly. The jury is still out, but this could be my favorite.

Great partnership Bill and Milbro! -MT


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup the sideshooters are so much easier on the arm/hand


----------

